# terrorist attack in iran



## dani67 (Apr 27, 2017)

10 border guards killed in clashes with outlaws in southeastern Iran









Ten border guards have been killed in clashes with outlaws in southeastern Iran.

The clashes, which erupted near the town of Mirjaveh in the province of Sistan-and-Baluchestan while the Iranian forces were patrolling the area, also left three other border guards injured, IRIB News Agency reported.

PressTV-10 border guards killed in SE Iran
The so-called Jaish ul-Adl terror group claimed responsibility for the attack in a statement.

Armed bandits, outlaws and drug dealers regularly attack police forces and border guards in southeastern Iran.

Earlier this month, a commander with Iran’s Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC) was assassinated by two terrorists in Sistan-and-Baluchestan.

Commander Rouhollah Aali was gunned down on April 11 by “two Takfiri terrorists” while traveling to the Kurin District of Zahedan County on duty.


----------



## dani67 (Apr 27, 2017)

*Iran warns Pakistan after abducted soldier feared executed*

Tehran (AFP) - Tehran on Wednesday issued a warning to Islamabad after reports emerged that one of five Iranian soldiers abducted and taken across the border into Pakistan by Sunni extremists had been executed.

President Hassan Rouhani in a telephone call with Pakistan's Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif demanded "serious and swift action" by Pakistan to secure the release of the soldiers.

"We expect to hear good news in this regard," he said, while calling for "joint action by both countries against terrorists," the official IRNA news agency reported.

For his part, Sharif said the issue was of "utmost importance" to his government and that he was "prepared to boost action to free the soldiers".

Iran's Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif had earlier expressed "grave concern" about the fate of Jamshid Danayifar, who was kidnapped along with four other border guards on February 6 by rebel group Jaish-ul Adl.

"We did all we could to secure their release," Zarif told state television after a cabinet meeting.


----------



## dani67 (Apr 27, 2017)

Iran summons Pakistan envoy over border guard killing

Iran has summoned Pakistan’s ambassador to Tehran in connection with the killing of one of five Iranian border guards held hostage in Pakistan.

Noor Mohammad Jadmani turned up at Iranian Foreign Ministry on Wednesday, IRNA quoted an informed Foreign Ministry official as saying.

The Iranian official said the Pakistani ambassador was summoned as part of Iran's serious follow-up on the whereabouts of kidnapped Iranian border guards and to remind the Pakistani government of the need to take urgent action for the identification and capture of those behind the killing of an Iranian border guard and their extradition to Iran.

Last Sunday, Jaish-ul-Adl terrorist group, which abducted five Iranian border guards in February and took them to Pakistan, announced that it has killed one of the hostages.

Earlier on Wednesday, Iran’s Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif said the Iranian nation expects the Pakistani government to secure the release of the Iranian border guards.

In February 2013, Iran and Pakistan signed a security agreement under which both countries are required to cooperate in preventing and combating organized crime, fighting terrorism and countering the activities that pose a threat to the national security of either country.

Iran has repeatedly called on Pakistan to comply with the terms of the agreement.

It is not the first time Jaish-ul-Adl has carried out attacks against Iranian security forces.

On October 25, 2013, the terrorist group killed 14 Iranian border guards and wounded six others in the border region near the city of Saravan in Sistan and Baluchestan Province.


----------



## dani67 (Apr 27, 2017)

Iran offers to take over security of Pakistan border

An Iranian lawmaker has called on Pakistan to hand over to Iran the security of its common border with the Islamic Republic.

“The Islamic Republic of Iran believes that since Pakistan is not capable enough of securing [its] common borders with Iran, it should entrust this arduous task to Iran,” said Evaz Heidarpour who sits on the National Security and Foreign Policy Committee of Iran’s Majlis.

He said the volatile situation along the Iran-Pakistan common border could open a Pandora’s box, and added Tehran has proposed that Islamabad hand over to Iran the full responsibility of ensuring security along the border, but “Pakistan has not yet given a response in that regard.”

The Iranian MP also denounced the abduction of the five Iranian border guards by the Jaish-ul-Adl terrorist group as an “inhumane act,” stressing that all Iranian security bodies have been seriously following up the case and contacting Pakistani officials as well as international organizations ever since the kidnapping took place last month.


----------



## DarkFury (Apr 27, 2017)

*In all honesty do you realize how little Americans care about one group of islamics killing another group of islamics?*


----------



## Mousterian (Apr 27, 2017)

Like a deeply Islamic nation with significant nuclear capacity is of not worth noticing?


----------



## DarkFury (Apr 27, 2017)

Mousterian said:


> Like a deeply Islamic nation with significant nuclear capacity is of not worth noticing?


Oh Iran's day is coming and none to soon. It's an old grudge and it's going to take a lot of dead. Iranians to pay it.


----------



## dani67 (Apr 27, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> Mousterian said:
> 
> 
> > Like a deeply Islamic nation with significant nuclear capacity is of not worth noticing?
> ...


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 27, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> *In all honesty do you realize how little Americans care about one group of islamics killing another group of islamics?*


I care.

The CIA, America's Deep State, the Mossad, Saudi Intelligence and the ISI are the world's largest sponsors of terrorism.  Comparatively, the Turks and Iranians have nothing on them.

If you aren't paying attention to this, you don't know where the next theater of war is going to be, why it is being set up there, who the players really are, and the reasons behind it.

http://www.globalresearch.ca/plans-...e-east-the-project-for-a-new-middle-east/3882


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 27, 2017)

The Balochistan conflict: 10 key points-  The Times of India

Balochistan is seething, and that can’t make China happy about investing

Balochistan: The Troubled Heart of the CPEC


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 27, 2017)

dani67 said:


> 10 border guards killed in clashes with outlaws in southeastern Iran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Whatsoever a man soweth, that shall he also reap. -- Galatians VI*


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 27, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> ....*The CIA, America's Deep State, the Mossad, Saudi Intelligence and the ISI are the world's largest sponsors of terrorism*.  Comparatively, the Turks and Iranians have nothing on them.
> 
> If you aren't paying attention to this, you don't know where the next theater of war is going to be, why it is being set up there, who the players really are, and the reasons behind it.
> 
> http://www.globalresearch.ca/plans-...e-east-the-project-for-a-new-middle-east/3882


Disagreed, but typical of anti-American conspiracy theorists.

Globalresearch - RationalWiki
_*Globalresearch* is an anti-"Western" website that can't distinguish between serious analysis and discreditable junk — and so publishes both. It's basically the moonbat equivalent to Infowars or WND.

While some of GlobalResearch's articles discuss legitimate humanitarian concerns, its view of science, economics, and geopolitics is conspiracist — if something goes wrong, the Jews West didit! The site has long been a crank magnet: If you disagree with "Western" sources on 9/11, or HAARP, or vaccines, or H1N1, or climate change, or anything published by the "mainstream" media, then GlobalResearch is guaranteed to have a page you will love.

The website (under the domain names *globalresearch.ca(link)*, *.org(link)*, and *.com(link)*) is run by the Montreal-based non-profit *The Centre for Research on Globalisation* (*CRG*) founded by *Michel Chossudovsky*,[2][3] a former professor of economics at the University of Ottawa, Canada.[4]

Whenever someone makes a remarkable claim and cites GlobalResearch, they are almost certainly wrong._


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 27, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > ....*The CIA, America's Deep State, the Mossad, Saudi Intelligence and the ISI are the world's largest sponsors of terrorism*.  Comparatively, the Turks and Iranians have nothing on them.
> ...


lol

The term "conspiracy theorist" is something that has been inculcated into you by the main stream press.

It absolves from you the responsibility of critical thinking when it comes to trying to analyze the actions of covert actors.


I am anything but "anti-American."

If the UN global government tries to subvert our bill of rights, I'll be the first in the trenches resisting it with you brother.

The elites that are sponsoring this crap don't give a shit about Americans, they only care about their pocket books.  They have caused the death, disability, and poverty of more Americans than I ever could dream of.

I am the one raising my voice to stop this shit.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 27, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> ...The term "conspiracy theorist" is something that has been inculcated into you by the main stream press.
> 
> It absolves from you the responsibility of critical thinking when it comes to trying to analyze the actions of covert actors.
> 
> ...


Incorrect, but you are free to believe it is so if it helps you sleep at night.

The bottom line is that all "conspiracy theories" be it the Kennedy assassination or "the deep state" require tens of thousands of Americans to be traitors to their own nation.  Do you really hate our military and civilian intelligence agencies so much that you believe they are all traitors?

The fact remains Iran export terrorism and has done so for decades.  Syria is a brutal dictatorship.  While I do not agree with the US being "world police" no matter how bad the humanitarian crisis (regardless if it's Syria, Bosnia or Rwanda), a nation which practices asymmetrical warfare against the West needs to be reckoned with.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 27, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > ....*The CIA, America's Deep State, the Mossad, Saudi Intelligence and the ISI are the world's largest sponsors of terrorism*.  Comparatively, the Turks and Iranians have nothing on them.
> ...



Rational Wiki cannot be trusted.

It is a Wiki that is mostly run by rejects from CSICOP.

OTH, I the information you have published;

_The website (under the domain names *globalresearch.ca(link)*, *.org(link)*, and *.com(link)*) is run by the Montreal-based non-profit *The Centre for Research on Globalisation* (*CRG*) founded by *Michel Chossudovsky*,[2][3] a former professor of economics at the University of Ottawa, Canada.[4]
_
Is true.

When you call out a source, the is fine.  But you need to also state what is wrong with the information;  otherwise you have committed what is known as a poisoning the well fallacy, a type of Ad hominem.

IOW, we can go to another source if you like.

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/project-new-middle-east-adonis-valamontes


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 27, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > ...The term "conspiracy theorist" is something that has been inculcated into you by the main stream press.
> ...



Wow, you have so little understanding of how compartmentalization, fragmentation, specialization work.

Individuals need not be traitors to do their jobs.

I can see you are either an amateur or know very little about this.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 27, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Nonetheless, I've studied the psychology of "conspiracy theorists" for several decades now and find their basis to be flawed for the aforementioned reasons.  Namely, that it's impossible to maintain a conspiracy for long.   Heck, the biggest conspiracy of the 20th Century was the Manhattan Project and the fucking Soviets had the bomb four years later.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 27, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > ...The term "conspiracy theorist" is something that has been inculcated into you by the main stream press.
> ...



What nation is practicing "asymmetrical warfare" against the West?


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 27, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> Wow, you have so little understanding of how compartmentalization, fragmentation, specialization work.....


Yeah, that must be it.  You're just so much wiser, smarter and saner than me.  You must sleep very well at night knowing you have it all figured out.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 27, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> What nation is practicing "asymmetrical warfare" against the West?


Iran.  I know many socialists are anti-Western, but to be supportive of a terrorist state like Iran is will only blow up in your face over the long run.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 27, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



That's because the tech was either given to them or it was stolen.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 27, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > What nation is practicing "asymmetrical warfare" against the West?
> ...



Name something Iran has done.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 27, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Exactly.  Conspiracies can't be kept for long since, the larger the conspiracy, the more likely it will leak.  

Since you believe I'm a fool who has "_little understanding of how compartmentalization, fragmentation, specialization work_", why do you care? Obviously you have it all figured out and you have no need for my input.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 27, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



I never called you "a fool."

I was only describing the mechanisms through which complex bureaucracies operate to achieve goals beyond the knowledge of individual actors.  

Does the cashier at your local Walmart understand the ordering and prophet margins for the entire corporate structure?  Of course not.  I could recommend some books for you if you are interested, but I don't think you are.  It seems you have a preconditioned world view complements of the CFR and RIIA media.

Remember, it is you who pulled out the personnel attacks with terms such as; "_anti-American conspiracy theorists_" not I.

I was merely trying elucidate you on how the world works.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 27, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



And conspiracies like JFK and 9/11 have been solved.  Only people in denial don't know who is behind them.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 27, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> ...Does the cashier at your local Walmart understand the ordering and prophet margins for the entire corporate structure?  *Of course not*....


Another flaw in your logic.  There are retirees working at Walmart part-time for something to do who could very well understand business. It's a mistake to assume anything of anyone. 

Do you think a retired Navy Commander with a Master's Degree in International Relations has a "_little understanding of how compartmentalization, fragmentation, specialization work_"?


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 27, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> And conspiracies like JFK and 9/11 have been solved.  Only people in denial don't know who is behind them.


Awesome!   So who killed JFK and plotted 9/11?


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 27, 2017)

dani67 said:


> 10 border guards killed in clashes with outlaws in southeastern Iran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10 soldiers killed? What the hell.... RIP 
Unfortunately Pakistan seems to be an unreliable country


----------



## dani67 (Apr 27, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > 10 border guards killed in clashes with outlaws in southeastern Iran
> ...


6 victim  were *Conscription soldier*


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 27, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > ...Does the cashier at your local Walmart understand the ordering and prophet margins for the entire corporate structure?  *Of course not*....
> ...



I partially agree with your post.

While it is certainly possible such a retiree could exist, I think you understood my meaning.  If such a retiree had such knowledge, chances are, in their former careers, they had enough knowledge, and such intelligence, that in their former careers, they made such income and investments that they would not be working at Walmart.  Otherwise, sure, it's possible.

To your second point, of course you are correct.  Then again, like I stated before, if you had done any research into the psychology of those who work in the Deep State, you would understand how it works.  I think your false perception is that it is some sort of conscious conspiracy.  At all but the highest levels, it isn't.  Therefor, there is very little for those involved to "blow the whistle on."

This leads me to address your second post, i.e., educating you about the reality of the JFK and 911 reality.  I'm no longer going to help you hijack this thread.  You have no interest in learning an alternative paradigm.  You are a statist.  You will support the government and corporatism narrative in the face of all logic and evidence, if you were presented with clear logical evidence to the contrary, you would just deny it. Thus, this is a waste of my time and yours.  You have already told me that you deem anyone that presents evidence to the contrary as "anti-American," even going so far as to trot out a fallacy to bolster your position.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 27, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > 10 border guards killed in clashes with outlaws in southeastern Iran
> ...



Or reliably doing what the ISI has tasked them to do.  Keeping the pressure on.

I wonder if it is any coincidence that this happens around the same time that this happened?

US Navy destroyer fires warning shots at unresponsive, approaching Iranian ship

Why was this vessel unresponsive?

Was it even an Iranian vessel?


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 27, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


Saudi Arabia and the US are Spreading Anti-Iranian Hysteria for a Reason | New Eastern Outlook


----------



## dani67 (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 28, 2017)

dani67 said:


>


----------

